# Yea



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

We finally got a new Farm & Fleet type store in town.
Better prices than TSC.
Examples
Heated dog bowl FFH $13.99 TSC $19.99
3 gallon heated poultry drinker FFH $36.99 TSC $45.99
Taste of the wild cat food 5lb FFH $9.99 TSC $11.99
Feather Fixer 40lb FFH $15.69 TSC $16.99

http://www.familyfarmandhome.com/


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Scored 5 bags of Armada Brand(local) feed 40lb for $7.99 each.Normal price $9.69 they usually have it on sale every 3-4 weeks.
View attachment 18825


View attachment 18826

89


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Rural king has Feather Fixer for $14.99 for 40 pounds.

I'm thinking of making FF mush and see if they think it's a treat, LOL.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Check out the Black Friday deals.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like real good prices. I go to a rural king, it's like TS but bigger and cheaper. One of us chicken people could spend a good half a day in there.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Up till 2 weeks ago it was TSC or 45 miles each way to something other.No Rural Kings here.


----------

